# hillarious



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

If I could post a picture this would kill you. Of course, just as I ran almost completely out of coconut chips, diatomite and primeagra, the Phrag. Hanne Popow that I won on eBay from John Chant arrived. And whoa, what a Hanne Popow it is. The root ball is 7" around and the plant is over 26" from roots to bud. So, and I know I'm going to win the Rube Goldberg award for this one, I put the roots in the biggest pot I had. Luckily I once bought some clear 8" pots that I thought I'd never use for phrags. I used the last [1/4" along the bottom] PrimeAgra I had, and filled the rest w/ Reptibark!!! This is only temporary so don't bust a gasket. Then for the top, the super-stolonous growth has roots and the flowering growth about 6" above the old growth. I took one of the tall clear plastic bird feeders I use for stolonous plants, removed the bottom, balanced it on top of the reptibark, assembled it around the growth and filled it to the roots w/ a mix of sphagnum, charcoal, diatomous dust, and the last of the coco-chips. If I had a picture I swear you'd die laughing. I looks like a clear version of those pots they use to warm up orchards in the cool weather. :rollhappy:


----------



## cdub (Dec 19, 2006)

As far as I know that reptibark stuff is the same bark chip that almost any "orchid mix" has in it. Did it come bare root? Why the hastey repot?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, JC may be the man, but he knows the value of shipping the lighter [no media or pot] plant!


----------



## bwester (Dec 19, 2006)

John has amazing plants for the price. All the ones I've gotten from him also were quite large.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 19, 2006)

I've used Reptibark for phrags and phals...its the same stuff sold for plants, just more expensive...but when you need it in a hurry, the corner Petland is a lot faster than mail order or travelling to a godforsaken Home Depot for the lowest quality bags...and I for one always prefer to receive plants bare-root...the seller has no excuse for selling a problem plant. Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

*Containers*

Yeah Eric you have a good point plus you can get rid of dead roots, etc. but...I would love if all new plants were shipped in clear aircones w the perfect mix of Primeagra, coconut chips charcoal and bark, after a nice soaking in R.O water w/ superthrive, Protekt, and MSU fertilizer! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

*Finally, a pic*

ridiculous contraption required by root mass:rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 22, 2007)

You grow them sideways?!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> You grow them sideways?!


Sometimes... No I just don't know how to rotate the photos yet.


----------



## Hien (Mar 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> ridiculous contraption required by root mass:rollhappy:


 I thought awhile ago, I seen Jason posting picture of very tall pots for phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a 12" dia pot on the bottom [for the roots] w/ a 12" bird feeder on top for the growth. the flower stem was sticking another 12"+ above the top of the bird feeder. I don't think Jason's pot is tall enough.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

Can somebody please fix the picture...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2007)

please!!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 22, 2007)

I kind of like them sideways........Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2007)

Necessity, the mother of invention. Very inventive, indeed.


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Can somebody please fix the picture...


Done.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2007)

Another photo, also crooked


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 26, 2007)

Eric

I have a Jason Fischer climbing out of the pot. Must I so something like that, or can I just repot it deeper and lose a small part which is not out of the pot? I'm not sure when that will be. It just blooms,and blooms, and blooms and still has a couple of buds to go. The pot is full of roots so it definately needs repotting soon. All my phrags are in S/H and they must like it because they fill up the pot with strong roots very quickly. (I do separate the drier growing ones so they don't get watered as often.)

I love phrags but I have one problem with them....last month they were just little buggers and the next time I look they are outgrowing their space. At one time I wished for a specimen plant. Now I have so many with no space for them. Don't tell me to divide them. I don't have the heart to do that when they look so beautiful as they are.

Decisions, decisions, life is always so full of decisions...especially when one lives in a small condo with no way to expand.  I have threatened to sell my bed and put a orchid bench there but unfortunately I am a sleepyhead.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2007)

You can be like Heather and just get rid of plants every 2 months, [trade them for smaller stuff], or sell them. I had to treat this one weird because the stolons and new growth were so far above the large root ball. The lower growth only had one leaf so I couldn't even divide it.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 27, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Decisions, decisions, life is always so full of decisions...especially when one lives in a small condo with no way to expand.  I have threatened to sell my bed and put a orchid bench there but unfortunately I am a sleepyhead.



Bunk beds. You on top, new growing space below.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Bunk beds. You on top, new growing space below.


Rapscallion!oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

*Phrag Hanne Popow new growth in the contraption*

This is the same plant w/ new growth in the riser.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

Oh for the love of Pete, can somebody turn this photo around!?


----------

